# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > آموزش: اموزش نصب ORACLE Database 11g R2 در linux

## r00tkit

http://spitman.azdaa.com/?p=328

----------


## spitman

خیلی ممنونم!
دستت درد نکنه

----------


## sahar.alijannejad

salam chetory mishe oracle ro bad az nasb dar linux run kard

lotfan coomand marbot be execute oracle dar linux red hat ro harkasi midone mano rahnamee kone

----------


## ghasemi414

> salam chetory mishe oracle ro bad az nasb dar linux run kard
> 
> lotfan coomand marbot be execute oracle dar linux red hat ro harkasi midone mano rahnamee kone


بايد اول listner را بالا بياري با دستور : lsnrctl start
بعد هم بايد ديتابيس را بالا بياري: dbstart
بعد از بالاآوردن ديتابيس بايد درون sqlplus بري و Instants رو اجرا كني با دستور startup

----------


## spitman

اگه entrprise manager  نصب داری بهتره که اول اونو بیاری بالا و بعد پایگاه رو بیاری بالا! این دستور بالا آوردن entrprise manager هستش
<su oracle> <Oracle_Base>/product/11.2/db_1/bin/emctl
start dbconsole

----------


## r.hosseinmardi

http://spitman.azdaa.com/?p=328 سلام این آدرس دیگه کار نمی کنه
می گه اطلاعاتش delete شده حالا من چه کار کنم

----------


## juve2008

دوست عزیز مردم که مسخره شما نیستن.اگه لینکت درست نیست به خودی لینک نده

----------


## oracledba

سلام

http://naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486184

----------

